# Interesting article about Dubai



## carlinhos (Apr 23, 2011)

Very interesting article about Dubai situation, especulations and recent past dream bubble crash:

Dubai 2011: A Real Estate Dream Bubble Crash (Guest Post)

worten to read...

Carlos


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

Source site here.

Dubai 2011: A Real Estate Dream Bubble Crash (Guest Post) | EconMatters

That's just a vampiric automated news aggrgator .


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

I like that the most...

"That data is all “public-domain”, as in you can look it up on the net or in the Dubai Chamber of Commerce Library. Of course if you know your way around and you pay a bit extra, you can get it in “real time”, but then that’s not “Official”, and if something is not official in Dubai then it’s a rumour; although in some cases even if it’s “official”, it’s a rumour too. I hope that’s clear!"


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Despite the article being mostly self-promotion, it's good to read something about what has happened here that ends on a positive note.



> Now that the “visionaries” have run out of foolish bankers to lend them money so they can create housing bubbles and clog up the roads with their Ferraris, the rest of Dubai can get back to what it did before, with the bonus of a great infrastructure, a pretty decent government (particularly after the re-shuffle), and very cheap property prices relative to anywhere within 2,000 miles (for the same quality).
> 
> Insofar as property is concerned, as I said, prices are on the “fundamental” now; they may go down a bit as the last of the developments get finished which will drive the fundamental down (that could take another one or two years, realistically). After that, prices will start to rise, albeit quite slowly.
> 
> After so much “vision”, it’s nice to get back to reality.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You can't take it away from the Man (Sheikh Mo), The Burj Khalifa is a truly amazing building, Never did I not stop and think "Wow".

The fact that in so many other ways they screwed up by borrowing more than they can repay (if an individual does that they get sent to jail), is an afterthought. The Burj Khalifa is an epic building.


----------



## Gillatte (Apr 27, 2011)

Interesting


----------



## Shockmo (Apr 28, 2011)

This guy really doesn't seem to like Palm beach villas or Ferraris. What's not to like about those two things?


----------



## junkymoe (May 10, 2011)

"We will build the rest and the infrastructure will follow"


Excellent statement. 

As someone who is Abu Dhabi born-and-raised; I despise Dubai for building everything without the infrastructure. Look at Dubai Marina; they built the buildings, and once everyone moved in, they tore up the roads to place a tramline!!! Or the numerous interchanges on SZR, whats that about?! I can't forget Emirates Road; built in 2005 with 3 lanes each way, then promptly closed to add 2-3 more lanes to it. Why not just build it with 6 lanes from the start!!

The new disaster on the way now is the Business Bay area; how can such a place so close to SZR have no direct connection to SZR? You know whats going to happen next; a new interchange by the Metropolitan hotel to connect Business Bay to SZR!! 

Abu Dhabi was built 30 years ago on the same framework it has today: grid-based city. The new expansions are no different; you move in when things are ready, you don't have to suffer while you live there!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The traffic in Abu Dhabi is terrible though, it's mostly ok in Dubai. Sheikh Zayed Road would be even worse without all the interchanges, you'd never be able to get where you want to go otherwise! 

Isn't there a slip road between Business Bay and SZR by the Business Bay metro station? There's one I always use when dropping people off at the station.


----------



## junkymoe (May 10, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> The traffic in Abu Dhabi is terrible though, it's mostly ok in Dubai. Sheikh Zayed Road would be even worse without all the interchanges, you'd never be able to get where you want to go otherwise!
> 
> Isn't there a slip road between Business Bay and SZR by the Business Bay metro station? There's one I always use when dropping people off at the station.


That slip road is closed from what I understand, thats why I live in JLT and not in Business Bay. If its open, i'm going to be piiiiiisssseeeeed offffff lol cause I had found me a sweet unit in BB but the road situation made me opt against it.

And Abu Dhabi traffic isn't nearly as bad as Dubai was during the boom times. Plus, Abu Dhabi is small and with the grid-system, you can get to anywhere from anywhere within 20 minutes at most!


----------

